# C. sp. 'Kota Tinggi', sharing info...



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I open this thread for sharing info and pictures about this interesting sp from Johor area.
This could be a kind place to speak about the plant and its maintenance.

For keeping update about my plants see this and plants this.

Please, fell free to post another post related with the sp.

My last picture about one of the pots I keep with Kota Tinggi plant.


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

This is mine. Just did a leave cutting and about 40% of leaves are cut away to make space.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

These two are the same plant? Bottom picture has leaves which are roughly three times as long as they are wide. Top pic, the leaves are shorter and the ruffles at the edges are much more pronounced.

Below is a picture of mine.....



...yes I don't have it yet


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

i believe xema's plant should be the one i sent him wrongly as schulzei. Anyway, i guess different growth form under different environment.

This is the plant just after collection


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

My C. sp. "Kota Tinggi" is like this. 
The pattern of the leaf is like the one of Xema's.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice flower.


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

Xema;

I decided to try mine using the Peter Babics method; growing in a container with a beech leaf mould slurry. It's growing very slowly after I thought I lost it.


__
https://flic.kr/p/2229272637

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

DelawareJim said:


> Xema;
> 
> I decided to try mine using the Peter Babics method; growing in a container with a beech leaf mould slurry. It's growing very slowly after I thought I lost it.
> 
> ...


sorry, off topic but I love that wendtii you have on your flickr


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

Hello Jim,

seems to recover. How thick is the slurry? I'd recommend smaller containers with less than half an inch of leaf-mould slurry for establishing newly arrived or damaged plants.

BTW, Claus Kettner has been most active in promoting this kind of culture. It certainly helps to gain some space which would otherwise not be utilized (for crypt culture, anyway  ).


----------



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

It's pretty course. My beech source has a pretty thin leaf duff layer. I think 2-3 year old at best; 1 year shy of optimal consistency. I had to improvise with a bit of peat and some worm castings to get a finer consistency.

it's about 3 cm deep with rain water just to the surface of the soil. I'm using chinese quart soup containers with the lids slightly ajar to house them. I like that it prevents problems from spreading but mine Gott! does it take a lot of space.

By the way, thanks for posting my picture. I never seem to be able to get them posted properly to forums. Some day I need to get someone to "explain it to me like I'm three" as my boss used to say.

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## newellcr (Nov 16, 2004)

The flower looks familiar. This is a flower of a 'griffithii' that came in an expensive import order from Fish Vet in 2004 from memory. I'd have to look at my notes.

Cheers,

Chris


----------

